# Thumper's Terrain Plog



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Greetings fellow Heretics.

I've been poking around the site for a bit now and even decided to join the Army Painting Challenge for 2012. While contemplating a Plog for that endeavor, I thought I'd share some of my work on the other side of the hobby ... Terrain.

The following pieces are those that I've made in the past year or so and then I'll pick up with a WIP on my current piece, and go from there.

#1 Swamp Scape

All items are scratch built.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#2 Warehouse 17c
Hmm ... well, all of a sudden getting File 404 errors when uploading pics. Guess more later.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

That is some fantastic terrain Thumper. The swap pieces are amazingly lifelike amd detailed. The warehouse is stunning. 

Is this for gaming or do you have another hobby? The warehouse is too cool to let gamers around! :grin:

+Rep for the inspiration and detailed terrain.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you sir.

The terrain I create is for my home table, where I play mostly 40k with my sons, and friends. "Ham-Fisted" gamers are chastised immediately!:ireful2: I cringe at the thought of bringing it to my FLGS.

The Warehouse was fun to make and the top is removable, and is really cool when playing kill teams ... otherwise, it's a HUGE LOS blocker.

I have a small diarama to share depicting my game table, but the attachment upload tool is still angry with me.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is awsome stuff dude, +rep for certain


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks khorne ... if only my mini painting skills were up to snuff.

Altered my uploading to pull from Photobucket.

#3 Your Move!
Diorama I created depicting my home game table.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This stuff is VERY well done. I'd love to see a step-by-step of something in progress sometime!


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#4 Subterranian Necron Base
My son plays necrons and asked me to add some terrain featuring them. So I came up with some pieces suggesting an underground Necron Base


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG i love this stuff, subscribed :biggrin:


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> This stuff is VERY well done. I'd love to see a step-by-step of something in progress sometime!


Many thanks!

I still have WIP pics for everything I've posted, so if there is something specific, I'd be happy to post an explanation along with some step by steps pics.

I am planning on posting some WIP pics of my most recent piece, yet to be posted, so that may answer some questions.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

what do you use for the vines on the outside of the warehouse?


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#5 Bayou Shack
Not one of my favorites, but thought I'd thow it in for completeness. The base I'm happy with ... the structure ... meh.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ThumperHS said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> I still have WIP pics for everything I've posted, so if there is something specific, I'd be happy to post an explanation along with some step by steps pics.
> 
> I am planning on posting some WIP pics of my most recent piece, yet to be posted, so that may answer some questions.


I make all of the local store's terrain, and I'd love to have some stuff that isn't necessarily "blown to bits" but models can still interact with. Stuff like the warehouse, for example-- I'd love to see how you did the interior, support the roof for removal, stuff like that.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> what do you use for the vines on the outside of the warehouse?


At work we have this tall ornamental grass as landscaping, I grabbed some of the "tufts" from the top of it. Then used a green wash as it was mostly brown.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

cool, thanks


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#6 Walls
Hey ... everybody needs walls ...
Scratch built tree and pieces of a bathroom tile I found in the damaged area at Lowes:good:


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#7 Half-Sunken Watercraft
Cereal Card is wonderful stuff...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry for more questions, but.....

what do you use for the water effects? what do you use to keep the water effects in place while they dry?

thanks

khrone


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#8 Storage Tanks
Here is where I thought of a grand idea to be able to tile my table with 12" x 12" tiles of terrain. Still unsure of the brightness of that idea.
Cereal Card tanks, more found bathroom tile for the pump house.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> sorry for more questions, but.....
> 
> what do you use for the water effects? what do you use to keep the water effects in place while they dry?
> 
> ...


Happy to share my techniques ... not planning on selling terrain ... I put too many hours in to get a decent wage at it:laugh:

Water effects are Castin' Craft clear resin tinted a blue'green. This is done over a black base with stippled greens and yellows prior to the pour.

... as far as keeping it where it needs to be, painter's tape (I use blue). Resin will not stick to the sticky side of the tape. Beware that you seal any foam you have used in your piece that will come in contact to the poured stuff ... It will eat the foam:ireful2:. I use PVA to seal my foam ... mixed with the appropriate paint color for the basing and a little water.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> I make all of the local store's terrain, and I'd love to have some stuff that isn't necessarily "blown to bits" but models can still interact with. Stuff like the warehouse, for example-- I'd love to see how you did the interior, support the roof for removal, stuff like that.


I actually made wood trusses and held them together with horizontal bracing, like a real roof. I just didn't attach them to the walls and the overhang of the eaves nicely handled any ugly gaps.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#9 Bayou Bridge
The second 12"x12" terrain tile I did ... and everyone has to have a bridge to defend


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#10 Objective Markers
Ok ... so I got tired of using dice as objective markers. Based on 40mm rounds.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#11 T in the Road
... and that brings me to my current piece.

1. Started with a layer of 3/4" foam glued to 1/4" plywood base, added rough drawing.
2. Cut out an area for a pit at the end of the T and another area for the power supply, as the pit will be lit from underneath.
3. Using a wood rasp, I textured the base.
4. Added initial basing consisting of coffee grounds, homemade sawdust flock of different sizes glued down with PVA colored with Raw Umber and water mixture.
5. Decided the piece was off balance and needed something. Lamp Post - pen tube post, twisted wire stand-off and a sculpey made light fixture that was left over from the warehouse. Wired it up for an LED.
6. Both lit areas work :so_happy:
7. Various GW barrels and bits to dress out the pit. Strands from a natural fiber Sisal rope added in clumps as reeds/grasses.
8. Painted everything up and headed to the shop to pour the resin in the pit ... toxic stuff that resin is.
9. Close up of the pit with the resin poured.
This is where it stands ... mostly finished.
Comments, Criticism and Questions welcomed.
Thanks,


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#11 Indecision ... in the Swamp
I finally put the finishing touches on this.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the +rep guys.

Here's a quick/bad/rough pic of all the pieces together ...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOW, this is just stunning! Great work man, really super job! I would be playing at your place every weekend. Wonderful work!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh god... I somehow missed this gem of a blog... 

This takes some insane modelling skills man, it's drop dead gorgeous! Have a nice big cup of rep, very deserved because this has to be most awesome scratch build table I've seen so far...


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably the best terrain ive ever seen, its even better than the stuff at warhammer world, and im not just saying it:so_happy:


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and the +rep :biggrin:

Still have plenty of pieces to go, and with my idea of the swamp terrain tiles, I need to incorporate a number of "Open Ground" pieces to facilitate larger forces. I hope to make some decent progress on this endeavor this year along with getting some of my army painted with the 2012 Army Painting Challenge ... oh ... and today is April 1st ... time to get my next squad ready.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

#12 Isle in the Channel

Starting my next piece. This one will proceed slower as its just starting vs. entered into the PLOG nearly done.

This will be a "T" tile for my water channel. It has a small isle which will be accessible with a footbridge, as well as a dock and parking area (in case a road tile gets butted up against it.

Initial Sketch:









Tonights Progress: 3/4" Extruded Foam on 1/4" plywood. It now has a stack of books on it while it dries overnight.









Comments, criticisms and other ideas welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

What do you use to glue your insulation foam down with? It looks like PVA to me-- check out caulk. It doesn't set any faster, but it's MUCH more durable, in my experience. In my building boards for the store (I've built around 20 tables, I think, although the majority are just flat and textured, with modular terrain), I found I had to focus on durability over visual appeal in some cases, and I have yet to have anything that's been caulked be damaged either from use or other groups' negligence/attempted vandalism. 

Also, what kind of base wood are you using? I've tried all sorts of stuff, and I haven't found a type I'm really happy with that's a good mix of cost efficiency and quality which doesn't warp horribly.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

I use what's typically known as Luan or premium floor underlayment. It's about $20 U.S. for a 4' x 8' sheet. I use it in cabinet backings (I'm an amateur carpenter on the weekends) as it stains up real nice.

For terrain use, I will paint both sides of it to keep it from warping and weigh it down when gluing. Afterwards I haven't had a problem at all.

Indeed it is PVA that I use ... Elmer's Glue All, not to be confused with the Washable variety ... that stuff is crap. I had once used the washable variety by mistake putting my basing down and when I went over it with a watered down acrylic my basing started coming up ... I think I just threw the thing in the trash, along with the glue bottle.:angry:

Caulk is an interesting alternative. Are you talking paintable, silicone, ...

To date, I've had good luck with PVA. Haven't had any separation between board and foam and if you rough up the surface before putting your basing on, it won't chip up. It will chip up if you only give it that flat surface to adhere to and someone makes their tank do a doughnut on the piece grabbing at bits of basing.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

The terraforming continues ...

I've removed the books and textured the foam with a wood rasp.









Then took a mixture of 50% PVA / 25% Raw Umber Acrylic Paint / 25% water and sealed the foam ... then I flocked it with used coffee grounds as my first layer.









Now I have to wait for this to dry for a couple hours or so ... I usually wait overnight.

Maybe I'll start painting my Fire Warriors for the April Challenge?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This terrain log of your is just super Thumper, well done Sir! I thank you as well for posting a Tut on how you did it!

Thanks!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

wow just wow this plog is .... wow. if you wrote a book on how to make awsome scenery i think you could make a killing.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the +rep and comments. Its always good to hear that efforts are appreciated. And please feel free to point out or suggest anything that might be improved upon.

Tonights progress.

Started with drybrushing the coffee grounds with a mix of burnt umber and raw sienna. Added Sawdust flocking on top of this.









While this was drying, I constructed the dock out of coffee stir sticks that were stained gray.









Completed dock:









I weathered the dock with an X-acto:









Put it in place and added coffee grounds and sawdust flocking:









Added the guardrail. Crimped Aluminum on basswood dowel:









Reverse Angle:









Overview of where it stands tonight:









Still another layer or 2 of basing to go, then water and ...

Comments, criticisms and other ideas always welcome:victory:


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally able to put some time into this now that Easter is over.

Painted the water area black then stippled greens and added directional lines. Added mud by using gloss acrylic medium and then I painted the existing basing with green washes and drybrushes and added reeds/grasses made out of bits of sisal rope.


















Comments, criticisms and other thoughts welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks excellent, as usual! 

Are you planning on using a resin water effect, or are you just leaving the water area painted as-is?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm glad I decided to open up this thread. The terrain here is amazing. +rep.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the +rep and comments.

@SoH - I'll be pouring some clear resin that is tinted a blue-green in the water areas. It gives it a nice 3D effect and I'll also agitate it as it is about to set, enhancing the illusion of moving water.

I was also asked about how many hours I thought I put into the Warehouse. I built that over the course of 2 months and I probably have around 60+ hours into it, not including dry times.

I'm not a fast builder as I'm normally watching TV at the same time and get distracted, so hours can tick up pretty quickly.

The current build probably has a solid 10 - 12 hours into it and will probably get another 8 to finish it.

That being said ... I could never make any money at this :laugh:

Glad people are enjoying the thread.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This is insane. I tip my hat to you, sir, as this is without a doubt the best home-made terrain I have ever seen. 

I see you have made a bridge and now this river portion, why not a dock with a boat?
By the way was the sunken boat made out of cereal card? It really looks like a model ship.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Dies Irae said:


> This is insane. I tip my hat to you, sir, as this is without a doubt the best home-made terrain I have ever seen.
> 
> I see you have made a bridge and now this river portion, why not a dock with a boat?
> By the way was the sunken boat made out of cereal card? It really looks like a model ship.


Thanks ... and I appreciate the +rep

Indeed the sunken boat is made out of cereal card. A very forgiving material (read "if you screw it up, cut another piece ... it's basically free").


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally finished my latest piece ... at least it turned out better than my Fire Warriors this month :grin:

Enjoy the pics and feel free to leave any comments, criticisms or questions.

Thanks,


----------

